

Testing the concept: how we decide on the next killer app - petercooper
http://www.gotripod.com/2010/08/16/testing-the-concept-how-we-decide-on-the-next-killer-app/

======
petercooper
Not exactly anything new, but submitting because I'd never heard of Unbounce
before and it looks awesome for doing idea testing and lead generation.

Edit: Ouch. Just saw their prices. Steep.

------
meelash
I'm guessing you need to be pretty established in order to draw the traffic
for this testing to be meaningful. Otherwise how can you build traffic with no
rep. and nothing concrete?

~~~
petercooper
They claim to be using Adwords. But, I think you're right. Just getting a
handful of people from Adwords is hardly likely to be conclusive.

